# My Magazine Ad



## Lindy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

http://www.prliving.ca/Issue0903.pdf This is the link that will take you to Powell River Living Magazine.  On page 2 is my ad, page 28 is my introduction from The Chamber of Commerce and page 30 is another introduction.

I am so thrilled that these all came out just before my launch!

Thanks for letting me share my excitement with you.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## topcat (Mar 12, 2009)

That's wonderful Lindy!

You are off to a great official start.  I know all of us here are absolutely thrilled for you and I will understand when you are just too busy/tired to be around here quite as much over the next few weeks or so.... (at least, that is what I tell myself! :wink: ).  We can just sit on our impatience and wait for you to report back as you can   

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 12, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Chay (Mar 12, 2009)

That is awesome Lindy. I am so excited for you!


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Mar 12, 2009)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 12, 2009)

That's awesome Lindy!


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 12, 2009)

YAY! It is starting to feel really REAL now isn't it! So exciting! Congrats!


----------



## IanT (Mar 12, 2009)

that is so awesome babe! happy for you!!


----------



## kaseencook (Mar 13, 2009)

Groovy! That's excellent that you are making more than your stall fee. I looked at the rental prices for malls in our area and it is over $1000 a week! Great work!!!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone - I just found out today that there is another article about me and the business in Business Vancouver Island....I just can't believe all this! 

Thanks for letting me share this with you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Way to go that is just so great .You are famous, cool..


----------



## KSL (Apr 3, 2009)

Very Cool Lindy!
This looks awesome!


----------



## angbaby4974 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm so proud of you Lindy!!!!  I hope that very soon I'll be following in your footsteps!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you - I've decided to advertise every month so that the name stays very visible and get people in my area to think of my company when they think of hand-made soap.\

Kitn it is so weird to have people come up to me at the Kiosk and tell me they read about me in the paper/magazine.   :?  :shock:   At least it tells me the publicity and ads are working....


----------



## misty (Apr 4, 2009)

wow, that's all pretty cool Lindy, right on......you have worked hard.


----------

